# Visa officer made a recommended decission now it's under review



## netmastan

Hi Guys,

I've applied for my wife's visitor last year september. There were some inconsistency between my interview and her interview as it was cultural arranged marriage and we never met prior to get married. Anyway, NIS (NZ immigration service) asked us to reply to the concerns they raised. We replied in time , after few months we got an email from Visa officer saying - ' I made a recommended decision, presently it's with the senior officer for review.'

I've explained the situation. I never sponsored or got married to anyone before. I submitted few good references from my current employer and previous employer. We've supplied marriage photo, video etc .. they believe marriage indeed happened but still believe my wife is not committed to have a longer relationship.

I'm very worried about the situation. I'm alone in NZ and I love my wife. If her visa get declined I'm thinking to contact local MP or immigration minister regarding this matter because we are genuinely married and we love each other and i miss her a lot. If this even doesn't help simply I will move to Australia.

One lawyer asked for 5K and believe he might help us. I've to pay half now and half later. 

I've been living in NZ for the last 14 years. I've been working full time for the last 6 years as a programmer.

Any advice or any thoughts would be very helpful.

Regards


----------



## topcat83

netmastan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've applied for my wife's visitor last year september. There were some inconsistency between my interview and her interview as it was cultural arranged marriage and we never met prior to get married. Anyway, NIS (NZ immigration service) asked us to reply to the concerns they raised. We replied in time , after few months we got an email from Visa officer saying - ' I made a recommended decision, presently it's with the senior officer for review.'
> 
> I've explained the situation. I never sponsored or got married to anyone before. I submitted few good references from my current employer and previous employer. We've supplied marriage photo, video etc .. they believe marriage indeed happened but still believe my wife is not committed to have a longer relationship.
> 
> I'm very worried about the situation. I'm alone in NZ and I love my wife. If her visa get declined I'm thinking to contact local MP or immigration minister regarding this matter because we are genuinely married and we love each other and i miss her a lot. If this even doesn't help simply I will move to Australia.
> 
> One lawyer asked for 5K and believe he might help us. I've to pay half now and half later.
> 
> I've been living in NZ for the last 14 years. I've been working full time for the last 6 years as a programmer.
> 
> Any advice or any thoughts would be very helpful.
> 
> Regards


Hi there - where are you originally from? Is it India?

I think there may be a problem here with the cultural differences between how marriages/partnerships are arranged in your culture with very little prior knowledge of each other versus the 'Western' culture of the longer 'courtship' with a partner we choose ourselves. 

The Immigration Department are trying to stop 'marriages of convenience', where the parties don't know each other and the only reason for the marriage is to enter the country. I know in your case this is unlikely to be the case, but it must be very difficult for them to differentiate between the two. 

The fact that it is a 'recommended decision' means, I think, that you have a chance of it being accepted. I guess that the case officer just needs it reviewed and verified by his boss for protocols sake. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you...


----------



## netmastan

Thank you for the reply. Yes, i'm originally from India.
I hope my wife get the visa. I'm depressed and can't concentrate on work.

Regards


----------



## Sarahben8

netmastan said:


> Thank you for the reply. Yes, i'm originally from India.
> I hope my wife get the visa. I'm depressed and can't concentrate on work.
> 
> Regards


My heart goes out to you. I have been here since Jan 2010 and my husband is still in the UK awaiting his redundancy. Although we both have residency visas and that is not the problem, I appreciate how difficult it is to be separated from your partner. Hope it works out ok for you.


----------



## sachin25

*Same situation*

Hi,
I am also facing the same situation as Netmastan, with the visa officer replying "decision under review by senior officer". Just wondering about what the outcome of Netmastans visa was!!


----------

